

Show HN: Hacker News Threshold - giu
https://www.userscripts.org/scripts/show/110318

======
DanielBMarkham
This script needs access to my data on all websites? No thanks.

~~~
akkartik
Here's the source: <https://www.userscripts.org/scripts/review/110318>

